# SOAP Client für VB6



## herberta (25. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute, 
 ich benötige einen SOAP-Client für VB6. Ich habe mir bereits etliche Internetseiten mit SOAP Protokoll und guten Tips angesehen, ein SOAP Buch gekauft und gelesen etc. Aber ich scheine zu doof zu sein. Nirgendwo gibts ein einfaches Codebespiel mit Erläuterungen wie :"die Zeile mach das " etc., so wie man ein Programm kommentiert, wenn man es ausführlich machen will, damit andere es auch verstehen . Immer nur den Definitionsblabla.

 Hat irgendjemand da draußen schon mal einen SOAP Client geschrieben und kann mir ein paar Tips geben? Mit einem Beispielcode mit Kommentaren komme ich sicher zum Ziel. 

 Bitte keine Links zu irgendwelchen SOAP-Org-Homepages für Javaentwickler!


----------



## chaosgenie (15. August 2007)

Hallo,

wie weit bist du eigentlich gekommen?

Muss auch so etwas programmieren.
Hast du evtl. ein paar gute Tipps für mich?

Schönen Gruß - CG


----------



## herberta (21. August 2007)

Hi, 
keine Ahnung. Ich habe nie eine Antwort erhalten, habe dann ein Buch zu dem Thema gelesen und hatte dann keine Zeit mehr, mich drum zu kümmern. Also Null.
Schade
Herbert


----------

